# Can anyone identify this insect?



## baked bubbler (Sep 7, 2009)

I have seen a couple of these insects chilling on the leaves of my indoor plant. I suppose it was from when I took in some plants of a fella that lost the motivation to grow them himself.

I recall them being lime green, and I killed one awhile back, but now the same species of insect has turned into all of these colors. I am capable of removing it, which I will do anyways, but I was wondering if anyone knew what this insect was, and if it is known to do a type of damage to my plants. Pix included.


----------



## Mauwie Wauwie (Sep 7, 2009)

I dunno, but it is very neat looking!

I hope he isn't a bad bug!


----------



## midnightTOKER85 (Sep 7, 2009)

what part of the country are you from I used to live in GA I have seen them killed them but I have no idea I think there is a website that you can describe the bug and it gets pretty close to what you are looking fo its like the game 20 questions    bugguide   its a .net  try asking these ppl


----------



## baked bubbler (Sep 7, 2009)

yea, it is a very interesting insect. The colors are quite magnificent, although the pix poorly depict its true color. Which has been its only saving grace so far. I will look on that site. I don't mind it being around as long as it dont hurt anything.. anyways now to search.


----------



## daddyo (Sep 7, 2009)

yes, its a leaf hopper, harmless, but pretty.
i live in southern new england, i get them all the time.
i get these cool looking crab spiders too, bright colors.
every year i get both of them.
never saw any damage from them. 
hXXp://www.insectidentification.org/insect-description.asp?identification=Candy-striped-Leafhopper


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 7, 2009)

If he is not scarfing down...let him just enjoy his buzz
:bong:


----------



## daddyo (Sep 8, 2009)

see, just hanging out.
got little green hoppers too, but i didnt see any today.
i dont know what they eat....
i hope its mites! lol


----------



## crazydog (Sep 9, 2009)

http://insects.tamu.edu/fieldguide/aimg88.html

Drive a toothpick through his sap sucking heart and pin his rotting corps to the door as an example to all ye who enter uninvited.


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 9, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> If he is not scarfing down...let him just enjoy his buzz
> :bong:


 

:rofl: HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....  my thoughts exactly


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Sep 9, 2009)

I seen lotz of those at Grateful Dead concerts. But when i went to touch them, they just turn back into dancing Deadheads! Neat lookin bug, let em be. Don't think we have them in these parts(Colorado)-grasshoppers here but they only like the indica not the sativa for some reason. I agree with them  lol


----------



## maryjanenewbie (Sep 9, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Crazydog....that was hilarious!:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Trafic (Sep 10, 2009)

I've got them too.  They look cool and don't eat the leaves.  It's a good mascot. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=130274&d=1252546258


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 10, 2009)

lmao.....I must be stoned.
I thought the title said can anyone identify this suspect...:ignore:


----------

